# Ghost Recon Future Soldier + Steam hassen mich



## Sasori (29. Juni 2012)

Wie ihr schon sehen könnt, mögen mich diese 2 Sachen nicht unbedingt.

Da ich im Internet nichts richtiges finde frage ich hier, ich habe das Spiel Vorausgeladen und danach hat das Game sich entpackt aber nur zu 99%
dann klickte ich auf weiter runterladen, ging nicht also:
Download wird gestartet und in null komma garnichts stand wieder Pausiert oder Download angehalten da.
Dann bin ich auf Spielen gegangen und dann kam die Fehler Meldung.
Das ein Disc IO failure vorliege, ich hab das gegoogelt aber mir konnte da nichts helfen, nun frage ich euch, wisst ihr wie man das Problem beheben kann?
Ich habe 1 Laufwerk, das Laufwerk C: Da sind noch gute 700GB frei.

BTW.: Ich bin gerade dabei es ein zweites mal runterzu laden


----------



## Sasori (29. Juni 2012)

Kann geschlossen werden funzt. Habs neu geladen da Steam zu blöd zum entpacken war weil Vorausladung.


----------



## Shona (3. Juli 2012)

Sasori schrieb:


> Kann geschlossen werden funzt. Habs neu geladen da Steam zu blöd zum entpacken war weil Vorausladung.


 Versuche das nächste mal einfach die Reperatur von Steam anstatt gleich das ganze Spiel nochmal zu laden. 
Dafür kann Steam nämlich nichts das mal wieder jemand 30 cm vor dem Bildschirm nicht alle Steam Funktionen kennt und anscheinend auch nicht die Support Seite in der alles beschrieben ist.

*Reperatur eines Spiels:*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






> Download wird gestartet und in null komma garnichts stand wieder Pausiert oder Download angehalten da.



Folgende Dateien löschen und Steam neustarten

- Steam.dll
- SteamUI.dll
- ClientRegistry.blob


----------

